# Very high DPC latency due to Ndis.sys - Windows 10



## Entario (Nov 17, 2016)

Tldr; Experienced stuttering both on game and audio, installed new Windows, problem was solved for a while, problem has now returned, no idea what to do.
I noticed the problem had come back, as I was listening to music and experienced stuttering, clicks and pops.
I opened LatencyMon and this is what I found - https://imgur.com/a/2qb7Y
Any ideas what to do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard?
NDIS.sys is the driver that is used for your Network Adapter (NIC) Ethernet cable adapter. 
Go to your computer/motherboard manufacturer, type in your model# or service tag and download the LAN Ethernet driver for your model.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

You had stuttering, and then reinstalled Windows, yes? I guess you manually installed the most recent drivers for everything, after the Windows install? 

The problem was gone after reinstalling Windows and updating to the latest NIC drivers - and then LATER it came back?

It makes me think Windows is automatically updating drivers to something it shouldn't.

Can you try completely removing all your network related drivers and reinstall the newest ones you can find, either from motherboard maker or from the chipset creator?


----------



## Entario (Nov 17, 2016)

It appears Windows installed different drivers. Installing the newest ones, seems to have fixed the problem. So far I haven't encountered any stuttering during audio playback. No DPC lag either from LatencyMon. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Entario (Nov 17, 2016)

Sadly this did not last for long. Ndis.sys is now up to it's usual shenanigans again I am afraid.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm.

Odd that installing the newest drivers would solve it for some time... Is there any way that you could check if Windows actually replaced the drivers again?

I'm gonna have to leave this up to the real pro's, as I don't really have much experience with this stuff. Very basic guy, I am


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Device Manager, Expand* Network Adapters*, Right click your Ethernet LAN device and choose *Properties/Driver/Roll Back Driver,* roll it back to a driver that was working.


----------

